# Drag hunting for wimps - does it exist?!



## Bernster (24 October 2017)

Hi all, I've been out a few times hunting and enjoyed it, but I would like to try drag hunting.  The trouble is, I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to jumping and tend to want to pick and choose, and stick to smaller fences. I've always assumed drag hunting was like fox hunting but on speed - frantic and lots of big bold fences to jump!  If I went on a novices day, or a non jumping day (if they have those!) I assume that might be more my thing?  Interested in people's experiences please.

Horse is perfectly capable by the way, it's the rider that lets him down!

The nearest to me is I think berks and bucks, Cambridge university or sc&rma.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 October 2017)

I'm a different area to you, but even on the normal drag hunts round here you can get round the jumps if needed. It is fast and full on if you are at the front, or on a lunatic horse who is ALL about the jumping and running :eek3:, don't recommend the lunatic horse! If you are on something polite then keeping to back you'll be able to keep a nice pace, though you have to be good for gates at the back.

The ones round us do children and beginners days, but I steered clear as they tended to be busier, and this was the above lunatics main issue (wouldn't wait in the queue to jump etc). You may have missed the boat, as I think they would have been in September, but the best days for no jumping and a slower pace are the hound exercise days from my experiance.

Best thing to do it ask the Hunt Secretary and see if they can help, maybe a mid-week hunt as it would be quieter and might be able to tell you the ones with optional jumping?


----------



## huskydamage (24 October 2017)

I used to go with Cambridge uni on my old pony and loved it, hoping to go again soon with my new horse. I never jumped my pony at all. They were always good about telling you ways round stuff,if jumps were unavoidable. just have to be careful not to get rail roaded into things you don't want to jump! Stay on the edge lol  i did crash into a table once because I let myself get sandwiched into it.


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (24 October 2017)

huskydamage said:



			I used to go with Cambridge uni on my old pony and loved it, hoping to go again soon with my new horse. I never jumped my pony at all. They were always good about telling you ways round stuff,if jumps were unavoidable. just have to be careful not to get rail roaded into things you don't want to jump! Stay on the edge lol  i did crash into a table once because I let myself get sandwiched into it.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^

The CUDH will nearly always have non-jumping followers, and most jumps are avoidable. On pony club or beginners meets they also have a non-jumping field master to guide the many who don't want to jump. They have a new FB page this year (if you are on Facebook) and seem to be updating it regularly


----------



## Bernster (24 October 2017)

Umm, crashing into tables is not something I'd normally associate with a hunt day out haha.  Really useful re the Cambs uni one as that is reasonably close to me I think.  

Horse has not shown lunatic behaviour so far so hopefully I'll be able to steer away from anything I don't fancy, although he's pretty keen and follows anything so I may need to have my wits about me (or just hang on and close my eyes as I suspect he'll jump even if I don't want to!).


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 October 2017)

SC&RMA are a very friendly bunch, meet card is up on website. 
You'll see that they have 2 field masters in early season as the 2nd one leads the non jumpers. Meet card will say 'suitable for novices' on several meets. On those all jumps are easily ridden past.
Regret that I'm not out this season or would have offered to escort you, but happy to meet you at a meet, to introduce you x
If your mount is steady, then you'll have a great time  if not, then pick a meet where there are some good hills at the first line (Barossa is one) and let fuzzy go,  that soon gets the gas out


----------



## Bernster (24 October 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			SC&RMA are a very friendly bunch, meet card is up on website. 
You'll see that they have 2 field masters in early season as the 2nd one leads the non jumpers. Meet card will say 'suitable for novices' on several meets. On those all jumps are easily ridden past.
Regret that I'm not out this season or would have offered to escort you, but happy to meet you at a meet, to introduce you x
If your mount is steady, then you'll have a great time  if not, then pick a meet where there are some good hills at the first line (Barossa is one) and let fuzzy go,  that soon gets the gas out 

Click to expand...

Bless you!  That's very sweet. When I checked their map a bit more, it seems like only the ones north/east might be do-able from Herts.

Never realised drag hunts do non jumping options to any degree, so that is good to know. And they meet at far nicer times for me too, positively civilised lunch time meets !

Will obv contact in advance to check if it's a suitable meet before I slap on the green ribbon, rummage around for my brave pants, and locate neck strap!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 October 2017)

29th Oct would be a good one to go then, nr Binfield, also Minley is a fab one (jumps dodgable) as is Barossa.
Tweseldown can be a bit manic (but fun) as it's v popular, so quite busy! 

Let me know if going along, will try and pop over


----------



## Bernster (28 October 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			29th Oct would be a good one to go then, nr Binfield, also Minley is a fab one (jumps dodgable) as is Barossa.
Tweseldown can be a bit manic (but fun) as it's v popular, so quite busy! 

Let me know if going along, will try and pop over 

Click to expand...

Have checked the map and those are all doable !  And checked out some vids on you tube, it looks so much fun. And from the comfort of my sofa, the jumps seems inviting and manageable.


----------



## ycbm (28 October 2017)

No good to you but if anyone else is reading, Cheshire Drag have two fields, jumping and non jumping.


----------



## HazellB (5 November 2017)

I go with Yorkshire Farmers' Bloodhounds and they have three groups, Maniac, Canter Round Jumps and Novice/Walk Trot. I think Highmoor, also near York, do the same. My young cob does the slow group and loves it, though to be honest the Walk/Trot is mainly canter.
I'm looking forward to him being old enough for harder work!


----------



## Bernster (6 November 2017)

Hah you see I assumed it was pretty much Maniac and nothing else. Sounds very welcoming to have different groups like that.  But I can imagine walk/trot is a challenge to maintain.

TFF - if all goes to plan (riders back holds up, horse manages to retain all shoes etc) then we'll be at minley!  I'll be the one looking stupidly nervous and slightly angry (that's my concentrating face!).  I might also be hatless, I've done that twice now hunting &#55357;&#56834;, don't worry both times I've been reminded to go fetch it by the Master!  Duh.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 November 2017)

Will do my best to pop along, drop me a PM the afternoon before, so I know how to properly identify you x


----------



## ihatework (6 November 2017)

I'm a real wet blanket about jumping, but I have found drag hunting to be far better than real hunting. Because they go a very pre defined route the fences are usually more prepared and you can be fairly sure of the ground you are crossing.

Plus because there is less hanging around, less jumping off roads over trappy stuff etc you can just get both you and the horse in a good rhythm.

I've been out a few times with the Sandhurst and the B&B, you can usually get round most stuff and there have always been smaller fences in addition to the big hedges.

Be warned, the adrenaline might get you - I suddenly found myself jumping the open team chase fences at Ian Baldings on a 5yo. And I'm not joking when I say I'm a wimp


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			Hi all, I've been out a few times hunting and enjoyed it, but I would like to try drag hunting.  The trouble is, I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to jumping and tend to want to pick and choose, and stick to smaller fences. I've always assumed drag hunting was like fox hunting but on speed - frantic and lots of big bold fences to jump!  If I went on a novices day, or a non jumping day (if they have those!) I assume that might be more my thing?  Interested in people's experiences please.

Horse is perfectly capable by the way, it's the rider that lets him down!

The nearest to me is I think berks and bucks, Cambridge university or sc&rma.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried mock hunting as it always used to be the first step prior to drag hunting.  Over a set course of smallish jumps but must say I don't hear about mock hunting much nowadays.  I used to go on this one and it was great fun .

The difference is the Fox is  a rider on horseback in a red jumper - the hounds are riders in green jumpers, then you get the huntsmen in jackets and the rest of the people.  No  actual dogs are involved.

https://www.wdhc.org.uk/mock hunts.php


----------



## Kat (6 November 2017)

I hunt with bloodhounds (the four shires) and there is always a way round every single jump. I rarely jump but have a wonderful time, in fact often the non-jumping field is bigger than the jumping field!


----------



## Bernster (7 November 2017)

That's impressive IHW!  I've been stubbornly hanging around the wimpy rider brigade and not sure I'm quite ready to quit yet, but I'm working on it!

I've not heard of mock hunts and not seen any, unless those are similar to the ones that go on over the summer?  I'm happy taking F, he's pretty easy, I need to work on me more than anything!

Good to know Kat, I might go non jumping on the first line and suss it out. Likely to stick to very small stuff.

I've got my martingale on, a stronger bit in, and neck strap ready.  Whoop.


----------



## Bernster (12 November 2017)

Well, I'd say it's not for wimps but we survived and had an awesome time!  Will do a proper post when I have more time but we did good today &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			Well, I'd say it's not for wimps but we survived and had an awesome time!  Will do a proper post when I have more time but we did good today &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, looking forward to reading your write up


----------

